# stomachache



## Coffee42 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have started with stomach aches after eating lunch/supper, but late in the afternoon. It is a dull stomach ache that leaves me feeling a bit nauseated and very weak from the ache. I had an endoscopy, stomach scan, and Abdominal ultrasound. All of which was negative. I do have hypoglycemia and pre diabetese. I also have a kidney stone in my left kidney. Is it possible that the stone can be making me sick even though it is not moving and is sitting stationery in my kidney? Any ideas?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello: Do you have stomach ache every time you eat? I do. Do you have dirrhea sometimes? I do too. I had a colonoscopy, endoscopy that came out fine. I'm going for another opinion. Did you have colonsocopy? Leah


----------

